# Dog covering up her food?



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

My dog has recently started taking her nose and shoveling dirt up around and into her food bowl when I feed her. 

Tonight I watched her do this and then finally, she dumped it out and proceeded to cover it up (again with her nose) with dirt. 

At first it was just once in a blue moon, like maybe she wasn't hungry. But now it's becoming a problem and she's done it for the last three nights. 

We're used to her cutting back her own eating in the summer, but this is getting out of hand. No, no change in food or anything. Maybe it's too hot and she's thinking she'll save it for later? I don't have a clue.

The only thing I've really noticed is that it's worse now that we're having these afternoon thunderstorms. I've tried feeding her earlier, later, moving her bowl... I'm lost. She doesn't seem to be losing weight and she's drinking just fine. 

Ideas?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 28, 2011)

Feeding her to much. Cut her back and she will start eating. She's just saving it for later. Could also put a a automatic feeder in with her and it will solve the problem.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> My dog has recently started taking her nose and shoveling dirt up around and into her food bowl when I feed her.
> 
> Tonight I watched her do this and then finally, she dumped it out and proceeded to cover it up (again with her nose) with dirt.
> 
> ...



I think she's on a hunger strike until the cat/dog ratio returns to a more favorable balance.  It was the threat of bringing home that poly-dactyl kitten that put her over the edge.  Prolly take YEARS of doggie therapy to straighten her out.    Or you could take her to Sonic for a 'vanilla dish' ... that always works for Tucker.  

Seriously - as long as she's still taking fluids and maintaining her weight I wouldn't worry too much.  My guess would be the heat.  Will she eat early in the morning when it's still cool?


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you putting the bowl down and walking away=could be a separation thing. put the bowl down and stand there to see if he/she will eat. my choc. lab will do the same thing, but as long as I stand there, he will eat.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 29, 2011)

she could be associating her feeding times with them thunder storms.. Making her or him a little stressed out.. try new feeding schedule .


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 29, 2011)

My boxer did this after the bluejays found his bowl.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jun 29, 2011)

My blue heeler gip used to do that.  She is saving it for later.  Feed her smaller amounts more often


----------



## JNW (Jun 29, 2011)

You need to watch your dog eat.  After 12-15 minutes, pick up the bowl, even if it's not empty.  You dog will learn that she will either eat the food now, or not get any.  Just like with humans, your dog needs to eat meals and not be given too much time to consume the food you give her.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. 

She ate fine for the last three days and then tonight as soon as I went to feed her, the thunder started and she covered it up again and ran in her doghouse. 

I think it's the weather. She DOES NOT like loud noises. 


And Tagsis, FWIW, to my disappointment, Thumb-Kitty is still up for adoption. 

Divorce or polydactyl cat.  

It was a hard choice.


----------

